

Google+ is to Facebook/Twitter as Internet Explorer was to Netscape - vv
https://plus.google.com/u/1/115498632827470149282/posts/28Pb4Ah3Dr5

======
joejohnson
I wish there was a simple mirror process for Goole+ posts... I can't read them
at work.

